# Interest levels in Furry on Human Erotica?



## WyrdoBond (Feb 28, 2018)

Just curious. That's my deal, and I've written several stories about it, but I'm curious what the interest level of the community is? I've posted one on the site, but I've got a lot more posted on Tumblr, and Literotica. (and available for purchase on Smashwords) It does okay, I mean I'm not quitting my job to live off it, but it makes money.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't know, but it sounds like something I might read, genre wise. I'm willing to admit it, others who would read it probably won't admit it though.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

Ehh I think they really should be separate


----------



## WyrdoBond (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ehh I think they really should be separate



Like you feel it has more in common with “monster” erotica or more that you prefer furry on furry?

Or does it come to close to zoophilia for you?

I’m curious. I’m trying to see if I can expand my readership so your responses help immensely.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

WyrdoBond said:


> Like you feel it has more in common with “monster” erotica or more that you prefer furry on furry?
> 
> Or does it come to close to zoophilia for you?
> 
> I’m curious. I’m trying to see if I can expand my readership so your responses help immensely.



I think more than zoophilia, is that furries are just prone to liking stories with exclusively furries. Humans tend to be a minority in this fandom. 

Unless you started writing feral on human erotica, I don't think any criticism of zoo would apply, otherwise that would make Twilight straight up zoo fiction.


----------



## WyrdoBond (Feb 28, 2018)

Understandable. I enjoy the furry only art, but just can’t get into the stories, either writing or reading. To each their own. Thanks


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

WyrdoBond said:


> Like you feel it has more in common with “monster” erotica or more that you prefer furry on furry?
> 
> Or does it come to close to zoophilia for you?
> 
> I’m curious. I’m trying to see if I can expand my readership so your responses help immensely.





BahgDaddy said:


> I think more than zoophilia, is that furries are just prone to liking stories with exclusively furries. Humans tend to be a minority in this fandom.
> 
> Unless you started writing feral on human erotica, I don't think any criticism of zoo would apply, otherwise that would make Twilight straight up zoo fiction.


Just doesn't seem right to mix 'em. Like, monster-people sure, that'd fine as they still share a good bit of the human image, but furries are just vastly different


----------



## WyrdoBond (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Just doesn't seem right to mix 'em. Like, monster-people sure, that'd fine as they still share a good bit of the human image, but furries are just vastly different



I don’t really see a difference between say, a Werewolf, who changes during the full moon, versus a Wolf Shifter, versus an individual who is a natural Wolfman, when it comes to the “action”.  From my POV the differences are just fluff, or backstory, but wouldn’t impact the fact that it’s still half human/half wolf. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

WyrdoBond said:


> I don’t really see a difference between say, a Werewolf, who changes during the full moon, versus a Wolf Shifter, versus an individual who is a natural Wolfman, when it comes to the “action”.  From my POV the differences are just fluff, or backstory, but wouldn’t impact the fact that it’s still half human/half wolf.
> 
> What am I missing?


Werewolves are feral beasts

No clue what a wolf shifter is

And by wolfman I'd assume you mean a furry, which lacks many similar qualities to humans. All they have is sentience and a vague shape of humans. Aside from that the similarities are few and far in between


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Just doesn't seem right to mix 'em. Like, monster-people sure, that'd fine as they still share a good bit of the human image, but furries are just vastly different



Well, most furries are drawn as basically humans with animal qualities. That's all most furries are is stylized humans. From my perspective, an anthro-on-human story is no stranger then anthro cheetah on anthro fox.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, most furries are drawn as basically humans with animal qualities. That's all most furries are is stylized humans. From my perspective, an anthro-on-human story is no stranger then anthro cheetah on anthro fox.


Much of their body structure is different though.

Whiskers
Wings
Snouts
Ears
Claws
Fur/scales/feathers
Muzzles
Paw pads 
Tails

Whereas an anthro cheetah with a fox, when in relation to furry/non-furry is like an Asian with a black.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Much of their body structure is different though.
> 
> Whiskers
> Wings
> ...



That's pretty cosmetic though. The only thing separating us from animals is our self awareness, sentience, and intellect, in various combinations. So long as the anthro possess those qualities, they're far more human than animal.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's pretty cosmetic though. The only thing separating us from animals is our self awareness, sentience, and intellect, in various combinations. So long as the anthro possess those qualities, they're far more human than animal.


They are more human, yes, but they're still closer to animals as they share more traits with them than is shared with humans.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> They are more human, yes, but they're still closer to animals as they share more traits with them than is shared with humans.



I think it depends on the perspective of the person, really.


----------



## WyrdoBond (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Werewolves are feral beasts
> 
> No clue what a wolf shifter is
> 
> And by wolfman I'd assume you mean a furry, which lacks many similar qualities to humans. All they have is sentience and a vague shape of humans. Aside from that the similarities are few and far in between



Shifter- someone who can assume an animal or more commonly, a half human/ half animal form at will while retaining their full intelligence.

Basically you choose to be Furry, until you choose not to be.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

WyrdoBond said:


> Shifter- someone who can assume an animal or more commonly, a half human/ half animal form at will while retaining their full intelligence.
> 
> Basically you choose to be Furry, until you choose not to be.


Well, you have me stumped on that



BahgDaddy said:


> I think it depends on the perspective of the person, really.


I suppose so


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 28, 2018)

Let the species bang together


----------



## WyrdoBond (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well, you have me stumped on that
> 
> Yeah, until I got into the erotic writing thing, I’d never heard of it either


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think more than zoophilia, is that furries are just prone to liking stories with exclusively furries. Humans tend to be a minority in this fandom.
> 
> Unless you started writing feral on human erotica, I don't think any criticism of zoo would apply, otherwise that would make Twilight straight up zoo fiction.



I think it's probably because a lot of us don't typically draw humans due to people like me complaining that we can't, because I know my human anatomy isn't 100%. I still draw them, but not as often.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Much of their body structure is different though.
> 
> Whiskers
> Wings
> ...



Foxes didn't originate in Africa though.


----------



## Lawkbutt (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm pretty interested in the idea as long as the human is a female. The idea of having relations with a horseman is a little bit of a turn on for me.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 4, 2018)

no interest. different species shouldnt be mixing


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> no interest. different species shouldnt be mixing


In the furry fandom, bears do it with wolves, tigers do it with lizards, and foxes will do it with anything that moves. I think we are far passed this species exclusive point.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> In the furry fandom, bears do it with wolves, tigers do it with lizards, and foxes will do it with anything that moves. I think we are far passed this species exclusive point.



doesnt mean its the right thing, i dont like that either


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> doesnt mean its the right thing, i dont like that either


To each their own I guess.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's my two cents.

I don't write erotica, but, in my stories, human-furry (anthro, not feral) romantic pairings aren't considered normal, but they are not generally looked down upon either. Those who _do _look down upon it are seen as extremely racist... because, in the context of my stories' world, they are.

Of course, my worlds treat furries and humans more as races within a mixed society rather than full-on different species altogether. When it comes to biology, my stories also treat humans and furries as interfertile.

However, that really is up to the context and lore of the world in question.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 9, 2018)

Stepping away from erotica, I'm always interested in furries and Humans crossing over.

Usually that forces the author to expand upon the universe to explain why furries exist rather than just replacing humans with furries.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> In the furry fandom, bears do it with wolves, tigers do it with lizards, and foxes will do it with anything that moves. I think we are far passed this species exclusive point.


My fox fursona will _not_ have sex with anything that moves. Not only would he be cheating on his mate, but that also applies to children. Cub porn is evil.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> doesnt mean its the right thing, i dont like that either


Well guess what? My fox and wolf OC had pups together. *GET OVER IT, SPECIESIST*.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Apr 12, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Stepping away from erotica, I'm always interested in furries and Humans crossing over.
> 
> Usually that forces the author to expand upon the universe to explain why furries exist rather than just replacing humans with furries.



Much more disturbing to this subject, most people I knew who replaced humans with furries were misanthropes.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 12, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> Well guess what? My fox and wolf OC had pups together. *GET OVER IT, SPECIESIST*.



I use Speciesism as a narrative tool.  It would be goofy to take the breeding of fictional anthromorphics seriously but it does make a good narrative.

For example, the Stonis Hierarchy is built based on Speciest beliefs, applying the strengths of each anthromorph to different aspects of societies.  Dragons dominate and act as aristocrats, rulers, managers, and other such positions.  Rabbits are the opposite; they occupy the rungs of slavery, only barely beating out Rats in terms of social status (the only reason Rats are not enslaved is because Rabbit culture in my universe is closer to its animalistic counterparts in that it is centered around breeding, and Rabbits have taken to breeding and taking care of each other in communal ways, thus breeding occurs frequently and in large groups to produce as many children as possible.  Other species see this act as decadent and use the culture centered around breeding to their advantage by using them as tools of production; while Rats produce many children, they do not have a culture centered around breeding like Rabbits).


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 15, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> Well guess what? My fox and wolf OC had pups together. *GET OVER IT, SPECIESIST*.



is that even scientifically possible?
i know lions and tigers can breed, however the offspring will be sterile. the same would probably happen for furry species. perhaps a male Neon Candy Kawaii Sugar Femboi Fox and a female Xx Darkness Demon Succubus Misery Night Moon Flower Kitsune xX could have children, but they'd most likely be infertile.


----------



## Izar (May 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> is that even scientifically possible?
> i know lions and tigers can breed, however the offspring will be sterile. the same would probably happen for furry species. perhaps a male Neon Candy Kawaii Sugar Femboi Fox and a female Xx Darkness Demon Succubus Misery Night Moon Flower Kitsune xX could have children, but they'd most likely be infertile.



Mind blown.

I personally like furry x human. Keep writing mate, I’m sure it’ll come out well.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

Human on anthro is my SHIT. That's that supremo content, m'boy.


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 23, 2018)

Sci-fi has been doing cross species relationships since its dawn. So I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 5, 2018)

I write human/furry and halfling/furry erotica on Amazon Kindle and they sell pretty well. I like it when it's well-written.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

I tend to think of Anthro as a fantasy race, so mixing and matching is fine by me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 8, 2018)

0 interest. I'm a purist, sorry Charlie.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 8, 2018)

Zero, nul pwa, zip


----------

